# Do you remember when it was a big deal to dial long distance from your home WITHOUT an operator?



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 14, 2021)

I was watching a Perry Mason episode, when Paul Drake said he was going to make a long distance call  on a new type "*Direct Dial" phone line. *You didn't need to call the operator to put you through. My God!!!! This modern world!!!!!!!!

BTW,  In another episode, a man had a breakfast of coffee , eggs and toast. He paid with a coin ( had to be 25 0r 50 cents),*He got change back!!!!!*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2021)

I remember we used to make an operator-assisted collect call to let our folks know that we had arrived at our destination safely.   Our parents refused the call and the telephone company did not bill them for it.  Not an honest thing to do but something that millions of people did in those days.


----------



## Jules (Apr 14, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember we used to make an operator-assisted collect call to let our folks know that we had arrived at our destination safely.   Our parents refused the call and the telephone company did not bill them for it.  Not an honest thing to do but something that millions of people did in those days.


I think we all did that.  The telephone company probably needed more operators on a Sunday night.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 14, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I was watching a Perry Mason episode, when Paul Drake said he was going to make a long distance call  on a new type "*Direct Dial" phone line. *You didn't need to call the operator to put you through. My God!!!! This modern world!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW,  In another episode, a man had a breakfast of coffee , eggs and toast. He paid with a coin ( had to be 25 0r 50 cents),*He got change back!!!!!*


Oh, yes... I do remember!

Biggest thing in our house was when we moved past the party-line.

Finally being able to enjoy a private line.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 14, 2021)

Jules said:


> I think we all did that.  The telephone company probably needed more operators on a Sunday night.


We did that too.


----------



## jujube (Apr 14, 2021)

And waiting until after 9 p.m. to make the long-distance call, when the rates went down.  It took a REAL emergency to make a long-distance call during prime time.

There was a commercial some time back that showed a guy on the phone saying to the operator, "Collect call from Mr.-it's-a-boy-weighs-7-pounds-3-ounces-mother-and-baby-doing-well."


----------



## Gaer (Apr 14, 2021)

You were able to get anyone's phone number and sometimes their  address by asking the operator.
Miss that.


----------



## Victor (Apr 14, 2021)

I knew how to make those calls for free at home


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 20, 2021)

I can well remember when long distance calls were rare, purpose-driven, and _special _because of their cost.  It was almost a ceremonial occasion.  They held families with far-flung members together.  Today, calls are often made for any or no reason whatsoever, kind of like spam for the eardrums...


----------



## terry123 (Apr 20, 2021)

Remember it all!


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 20, 2021)

I remember how expensive long distance calls were. My husband was military so we had to call our families long distance.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 20, 2021)

And only 1 phone for the whole house! Ours was in the dining room. No privacy to talk to closest friends.  It until late 60s and we bought our own home did we have main phone in kitchen & extension in master bedroom.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember we used to make an operator-assisted collect call to let our folks know that we had arrived at our destination safely.   Our parents refused the call and the telephone company did not bill them for it.  Not an honest thing to do but something that millions of people did in those days.



Guilty!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 20, 2021)

Remember calling my brother (then stationed with the Navy in japan) via ham-radio (I think).  I do remember we had to say “over” when we finished speaking so the operator knew to flip whatever switch so my brother could answer back


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 21, 2021)

I was stationed in GTMO, Cuba. I had to stay up all night for a chance to make a call home by military satellite, and only when there was no traffic , like at 4 AM. So my parents got a call from the "US Navy" @ 4 AM, saying to "stay on the line for an important call". They thought I was killed, scared the hell out of them.


----------

